# Ministat 100 - stopped working



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone can advise.

My ministat 100 has stopped working for no reason. There's a red light on it so it's receiving power and the heatmat is working as it warms up when plugged direct into the mains.

Any suggestions where I should start in regards to trouble shooting.

Thanks, Lee.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Contact microclimate on 

01902 895 351 



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Or if it is out of warranty and you don't mind diy open it up and see if there is a blown fuse or scr 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

tigerpaws said:


> Contact microclimate on
> 
> 01902 895 351
> 
> ...


Agree talk to Clive or Paul they great guys.


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've emailed them so they should get in touch soon. It's about 18month old but no receipt as it was bought as part of a starter setup and the only receipt we had (but now long gone) was a basic till one if you know what I mean in that it didn't have a breakdown of items bought just the total.


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my stat the other week I found the problem with mine was the socket from the stat which the mat plugs into.
Unplug it first undo the the 2 screws on the back of the socket and check the brass connnections plug the plug in and see how the connections grip it.
Mine wasn't gripping it properly so I just pinched with a small pair of pliers put it back together and then plugged a table lamp in to check it.
If it lights up you know it's working :2thumb:


----------

